# Hi New here



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi, Im new here just looking for answers and maybe people to talk to.. I also am a plus sized rider.. have one horse take lessons on another and might be buying another one soon


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome & enjoy the forum. Something here for every horse lover/addict, all shapes & sizes, all breeds.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks.. I hope to meet some people who I can relate to, or learn new things here


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Welcome! Do you have any pictures of your filly?


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. What type of riding do you like to do?


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Susan Crumrine said:


> Welcome! Do you have any pictures of your filly?


 yes I do.. trying to get some loaded here,but dont have any newer than a couple of weeks ago

Cacowgirl Welcome to the forum. What type of riding do you like to do? 

I like to do whatever I can..lol, since she is a yearling.. and I dont have an indoor arena to ride in, lessons are done till spring
I bought her from a breeder who showed her some as a yearling.. then she went to live somewhere else and due to reasons I cant understand by the time she got to me she was terribly skinny injured and in very poor shape.. so I have been working on bringing her back the last couple of months


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Welcome! 

Sounds like the filly is quite lucky to be in your hands.


----------



## stacysills02 (Sep 29, 2011)

welcome hope you enjoy the forum


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Ginger 
nice to meet you 
I am also a plus size rider too

What breed is your horse


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome, can't wait to see your baby.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Country Woman said:


> Hi Ginger
> nice to meet you
> I am also a plus size rider too
> 
> What breed is your horse


she is a quarter paint yearling.. she has had a rough last few months before I got her but shes starting to turn around

AndreaSctlndWelcome, can't wait to see your babyWelcome, can't wait to see your baby. 

I have one pic up on my profile.. but in my info I put my photobucket page link if anyones interested.. you can see the old pics how she was when she got here.. and up to 2 weeks ago when the weather turned bad.. still getting better needs more weight and love


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum ginger


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

nice looking horse


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Country Woman said:


> nice looking horse


thanks.. I hope so... she used to be beautiful when I bought her.. i have pics and vet paperwork to prove it.. she was muscular with a good defined qh rump.. she is growing like a weed now that she is getting proper nutrition.. we are hoping the 2 months she was starved that she isnt stunted by the lack of nutrition she got.. she is quite small looking now.. hopefully she grows out where the breeder originally thought she would be


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

She is cute!


----------

